

Lessons Learned Raising a $6 Million Round - vacanti
http://viniciusvacanti.com/2013/04/16/lessons-learned-raising-6-million/

======
prakster
Thank you for the para, "Know your investor’s target return". Makes so much
sense!

------
pc86
> 30 to 60 business days (1.5 to 3 months!)

Someone should check that.

~~~
brianr
It's correct. Business days = weekdays minus holidays, so about 20 per month.
So 30 business days ~= 1.5 months.

